# enregistrer avec ma webcam



## maller (8 Novembre 2004)

bonjour à tous,

je voudrais filmer avec ma webcam et garder le film sur mon ordi

je cherche un logiciel pour le faire. j'ai téléchargé macam mais l'image n'apparait pas et avec ivisit l'image es si petiti que c'est ridicule.

si quelqu'un peut m'aider

par avance merci

bernard


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Novembre 2004)

À ma connaissance il n'existe pas de logiciels de visioconférence permettant d'enregistrer le flux, mais en ce qui qui concerne une utilisation personnelle (pour te filmer toi même en prenant des photos ou des films), tu peux utiliser BTV.


----------



## maller (8 Novembre 2004)

c'est tout a fait ce que je cherchait

merci beaucoup


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Novembre 2004)

de rien


----------



## sylko (17 Novembre 2004)

As-tu essayé avec QuickTime Broadcaster 

iMovie permet également d'enregistrer le flux vidéo d'une iSight.


----------

